

The nine dollar computer - Stronico
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1598272670/chip-the-worlds-first-9-computer

======
azinman2
Amazing and could really be impactful.

That said, gotta wonder what the labor/environmental impact is on that one...
how cheap was that labor, how poorly are the spent chemicals discarded, and
where do those materials come from?

------
DominikD
Is it ARM since AllWinner is involved, or is it MIPS? Campaign is very sparse
on details I assume people interested in, say, kernel hacker pledge level
would like to know.

~~~
aidenn0
It says it's a 1GHz A13 compatible, so that's a Cortex A8.

[edit] And specifically it has an Allwinner R8 logo, which I assume is a
lower-cost A13 replacement (no information about that part on Allwinner's
site).

------
Cub3
$20 shipping to Australia brings the price almost level with the Raspberry PI
2 :/

------
ph0rque
Does anyone remember when the world's first <$100 computer was revealed, so we
can estimate when the world's first $<1 computer will be revealed?

~~~
qbrass
Timex Sinclair - 1982

[http://oldcomputers.net/popscits1000.html](http://oldcomputers.net/popscits1000.html)

2010 if you wanted something that could run Linux -
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/184760/the_worlds_first_99_do...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/184760/the_worlds_first_99_dollar_laptop_debuts.html)

------
DonGateley
When it's retail and not a crowdfunded wet dream.

